# Kukkiwon Masters course in the U.S.



## dortiz (Jun 8, 2009)

Sweeeeet!

KUKKIWON Master Instructor License Course - USA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*Seminar Information*

*Background*

Kukkiwon, the World Taekwondo Headquarters, located in Seoul, Korea, conducts several Taekwondo Master Instructors' Courses each year for 4th Dan Black Belts and higher. The Kukkiwon Master Instructor's Course has usually been held only in Korea, meaning that TKD Master Instructors from other countries have had to travel to Korea in order to participate in the highly sought-after course. Successful completion of the Kukkiwon Master Instructors' Course will result in a certificate identifying the holder as a licensed Taekwondo Master Instructor certified by Kukkiwon. This License/Certificate is mandatory in Korea in order to be able to open a Taekwondo Dojang. That is not yet the case in other countries, but it is an excellent means of distinguishing your Dojang from others in your area that are not Master Instructors certified by Kukkiwon. This is close to becoming mandatory in the USA, where states are starting to require licensing in order to conduct business.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jun 8, 2009)

Where?
When?

Are there specifics?


----------



## dortiz (Jun 8, 2009)

Lol! You are fast. I was just goig to delete it because I read they only have room for the first 200. I guess its there so, ITS ON!
I am running to the bank to get my super secret credit card loaded (non wife viewable). 
Chicago, Oct 23-25th hosted by the U.S.T.C. it on their events page. I guess they just earned some street cred.
Now I am just hoping there are not 200 fanatics like me who will register before I get back from the bank.

Dave O.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jun 8, 2009)

What's their website???


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 8, 2009)

You also have to belong to the USTC or for anyone and remember Iceman you must be a 4th degree or higher certified by the KKW.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 8, 2009)

I saw nothing about it in there calender or an there website. Did I miss something?


----------



## miguksaram (Jun 8, 2009)

Here is the USTC website:  http://www.ustaekwondocommittee.com/mc/page.do 
I didn't see it on there either.  I know it was discussed in the last meeting back in April about doing this and they were finalizing all the details.  I'm glad to hear that they got it taken care of.  I am emailing them to find out where the link is for this event.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jun 8, 2009)

terryl965 said:


> You also have to belong to the USTC or for anyone and remember Iceman you must be a 4th degree or higher certified by the KKW.


 
You're right Terry, but I can take the class before I'm I receive my 4th Dan. When I receive my 4th Dan, I'll get the certificate.


----------



## miguksaram (Jun 8, 2009)

Here is an update.  They are still finalizing some details on this project.  They told me they would send me all the details to distribute once it is all settled.  So yes there will be one in the US in Chicago.  Just don't know full details as of yet.


----------



## Miles (Jun 8, 2009)

This is excellent news for all US Taekwondoin!

Jeremy, is this going to be an annual event as far as you know?


----------



## dortiz (Jun 8, 2009)

It better be finalized. I joined, registered, booked the hotel and bought the plane tickets.

www.taekwondoseminar.com

So for me it will either be a great reason to join and a chance to take a course I dreamed of doing.....

or changes that cause me costs and lawsuits and anger.

Hoping for the former.

Dave O.


----------



## miguksaram (Jun 8, 2009)

I believe that is what they discussed.  A lot will depend initially on how this first one does.


----------



## dortiz (Jun 8, 2009)

" just dont know the details yet"

You are scaring me. This is posted.

*Conducted By*


*Kukkiwon, The World Taekwondo Headquarters*
*Uniforms*

White Taekwondo Uniform w/ BLACK V-Neck (Pullover). School logos on the back are acceptable
*Seminar Date/Schedule*


Friday, October 23rd, 2009 

2 pm - 3 pm: Credentials Pick-up
3 pm - 10 pm: Seminar
Saturday, October 24th, 2009 

8 am - 10 pm: Seminar
Sunday, October 25th, 2009 

8 am - 1 pm: Seminar
1 pm - 2 pm:  Closing Ceremony




*Fees*

$200.00 USD  4th Dan - 9th Dan Kukkiwon Black Belts
$150.00 USD  3rd Dan Kukkiwon Black Belts *ONLY*

There will be no registration accepted at the door!
Registration closes October 20th, 2009


----------



## miguksaram (Jun 8, 2009)

dortiz said:


> It better be finalized. I joined, registered, booked the hotel and bought the plane tickets.
> 
> www.taekwondoseminar.com
> 
> ...


ha.ha.ha...I'm sure it is all good and it will be the former.


----------



## chrispillertkd (Jun 8, 2009)

dortiz said:


> Sweeeeet!
> 
> KUKKIWON Master Instructor License Course - USA
> 
> ...


 
I'd be very interested in knowing how they define "close to becoming mandatory."

Pax,

Chris


----------



## miguksaram (Jun 8, 2009)

chrispillertkd said:


> I'd be very interested in knowing how they define "close to becoming mandatory."
> 
> Pax,
> 
> Chris


 
I'm guessing they are going off the thought that there is legislation out there in various states that are trying to regulate martial art schools.


----------



## chrispillertkd (Jun 8, 2009)

Perhaps, but the article seems to be implying that the Kukkiwon course is going to mandatory. I imagine that even if such regulatory legislation went into effect it would have less to do with the Kukkiwon (especially for non-Kukkiwon people!) and more to do with insurance, criminal background checks, etc. 

Meh. MarketingKwon-Do, IMHO.

Pax,

Chris


----------



## Jphtkd (Jun 8, 2009)

Does anyone know if they have even been successful in passing legislation regarding martial arts? Every bill I have seen proposed has been voted down. I don't know of any states that have any regulations currently.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jun 8, 2009)

I just registered for the course. I can't wait!


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 8, 2009)

I sent the KKW an e-mail, waiting on a reply. What I was told by G.M. Kim out of California is this is for all ISTC members and really has nothing to do with people or school outside of them. It is a way to get more people involved and since anything to do with the sport side I.E. the Olympics has to go though the USAT. So I think I will wait and see what the finale verdict is. I believe this to be a good thing but also I believe it could be a way an org. is trying to grow and promote themself, like the USTC doea alot of. Also the U.S. Hummandang is for only there players like all the other orgs., if you sign up and pay the dues you can play the game with them. What is really going on around here and why is this not available to everyone just those chosen few?


----------



## miguksaram (Jun 8, 2009)

terryl965 said:


> Also the U.S. Hummandang is for only there players like all the other orgs., if you sign up and pay the dues you can play the game with them. What is really going on around here and why is this not available to everyone just those chosen few?


 
Who told you that the Hanmadang was strictly for USTC people?  This tournament is opened to everyone regardless of their organizational affiliation.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 8, 2009)

miguksaram said:


> Who told you that the Hanmadang was strictly for USTC people? This tournament is opened to everyone regardless of their organizational affiliation.


 
Whan I called to get info and to register a couple of people they said I would have to be a member just like the AAU or USAT. So it maybe open but again you must be a member which is another 24.00 to pay for a tournament.


----------



## miguksaram (Jun 8, 2009)

terryl965 said:


> Whan I called to get info and to register a couple of people they said I would have to be a member just like the AAU or USAT. So it maybe open but again you must be a member which is another 24.00 to pay for a tournament.


 
Do you know the name of the person you talked to?  I need to get this corrected.  This tournament is opened to everyone regardless if they are USTC member or not.  I am going to contact the higher ups on this.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 8, 2009)

miguksaram said:


> Do you know the name of the person you talked to? I need to get this corrected. This tournament is opened to everyone regardless if they are USTC member or not. I am going to contact the higher ups on this.


 
Yes I have her name at the TKD school and can send it to you by PM later today. Also I would like to know why you cannot join your school unless you have 35 registered students this seems a little unfair for the smaller clubs.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jun 8, 2009)

The website taekwondoseminar.com is down, now. I sure hope this thing is gonna happen.


----------



## miguksaram (Jun 8, 2009)

terryl965 said:


> Yes I have her name at the TKD school and can send it to you by PM later today. Also I would like to know why you cannot join your school unless you have 35 registered students this seems a little unfair for the smaller clubs.


 
Yes, please PM me with that information.  I would also like to know why you need a minimum amount of students to join your school as well.  That is ridiculous in my opinoin. ~sigh~  Was is it the same woman who told you that as well?


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 8, 2009)

miguksaram said:


> Yes, please PM me with that information. I would also like to know why you need a minimum amount of students to join your school as well. That is ridiculous in my opinoin. ~sigh~ Was is it the same woman who told you that as well?


 
Actually a older gentleman refered me to the website and under membership it gives you the info. that to be a register club you need 35 regiter students.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Look at the bolded spot and that says it all.*

*sic Club Membership:* $75.00 Yearly Dues


The clubs eligible for Club membership shall:

*Be bonafide clubs, educational institutions or other organizations of a permanent nature which are primarily promoting Taekwondo as a martial art and/or sport;
**Have a minimum of thirty-five (35) registered members* or have a minimum of twenty-five (25) registered military members for a military Taekwondo club;
*Have an instructor who is a Kukkiwon certified 
black belt; and
*Have established a training facility which is used for the practice of Taekwondo.
*To be eligible to register as a USTC Club member, each club must submit an application for Club membership in a form prescribed by the Corporation, a copy of the instructor's Kukkiwon certification.
The Annual application and Registration fee for a USTC Club member may be determined by the Board of Governor; annually.
Basic Club Membership Benefits Include:

*Receive an appropriate recognition certificate.
*Monthly Newsletter
*Access to Members only section of the USTC Website
*Listing on USTC Website directory, with link and photo of school/club.
*The continued eligibility of each USTC Club member is conditioned upon continued registration as a Club member and continued compliance with the Articles of Incorporation and Bylaws of the United States Taekwondo Committee.

Click here to register your club online or to complete your club application
Click here to download a mail in club registration form


----------



## miguksaram (Jun 8, 2009)

I just received the email back from the Exec Director.  You DO NOT have to be a member of the USTC to participate in the US Open/US National Hanmadang.   This is open to everyone regardless of affiliation.  I am sorry that you were given wrong information Terry.  Please send me the person's name so we can educate them on requirements.

As far as the Exec Director knows, there shouldn't be a minimum requirement of students needed to sign up for a school membership.  He is checking on that as well as seeing about the rumor that only USTC members are allowed at the KKW seminar.  Thank you for bringing all of this to my attention.


----------



## miguksaram (Jun 8, 2009)

Another update, the KKW seminar will be opened to everyone not just USTC members.  

I have already put in an issue with the minimum student requirement for a school membership.  I agree that this does tend to discriminate against small clubs and schools.


----------



## goingd (Jun 8, 2009)

It sounds a lot like what USAT was doing - they were trying to make themselves the Kukkiwon's unofficial "official" representatives in the U.S..

If this is legitimately becoming close to mandatory then I'm a little worried. It would be a great way to filter out all the bs, but they may try to restrict everyone to one exact curriculum. Anyone through Kukkiwon should obviously be doing the Kukkiwon forms, but I always liked that every school has it's own take on one-step sparring and other parts of the curriculum (not that everyone does a good job at it...).


----------



## dortiz (Jun 8, 2009)

Personally I thought it was more than fair to join. For them to get this together and host it is huge. Certainly worth my $24 a year.


Dave O.


----------



## Jphtkd (Jun 8, 2009)

I had no problem signing up for the Instructor course, but it kept giving me an error when I tried signing up for the USTC membership using paypal. Anybody else have trouble with it?


----------



## miguksaram (Jun 9, 2009)

goingd said:


> It sounds a lot like what USAT was doing - they were trying to make themselves the Kukkiwon's unofficial "official" representatives in the U.S..
> 
> If this is legitimately becoming close to mandatory then I'm a little worried. It would be a great way to filter out all the bs, but they may try to restrict everyone to one exact curriculum. Anyone through Kukkiwon should obviously be doing the Kukkiwon forms, but I always liked that every school has it's own take on one-step sparring and other parts of the curriculum (not that everyone does a good job at it...).


 
It has been said before and bears saying again.  The KKW has a set curriculum that you have to perform in order to receive a KKW rank.  Outside of that your school is able to do whatever it would like in teaching.  I believe KKW's main curriculum consists of kyoguri, basic breaking techniques and taeguk forms.  Those are the minimum standards that you have to meet.  They don't set requirments on one-steps and other aspects of what may be taught at the school.


----------



## miguksaram (Jun 9, 2009)

dortiz said:


> Personally I thought it was more than fair to join. For them to get this together and host it is huge. Certainly worth my $24 a year.
> 
> 
> Dave O.


Personally I agree as well. ;-)


----------



## dortiz (Jun 9, 2009)

On a happy note the site is back up. Site up, panic down. I look forward to completing this with a few of the folks here.

Dave O.


----------



## miguksaram (Jun 9, 2009)

Ok..so rumor updates:

1) You DO NOT have to be a member of USTC to participate in the Hanmadang

2) You DO NOT have to be a member of the USTC to participate in the KKW Instructor course Seminar

3) They are working on revamping the criteria for School membership so you do not have to have minimum 35 students to join as a school.  I do not know what the new minimum (if any) will be.

So with that said, I will see you at the Hanmadang right Terry?


----------



## msmitht (Jun 10, 2009)

Finally a course that we do not have to fly over to Korea for!!!!!!!!Yea


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 10, 2009)

miguksaram said:


> Ok..so rumor updates:
> 
> 1) You DO NOT have to be a member of USTC to participate in the Hanmadang
> 
> ...


 
Sorry but no not this year, we will be in Florida, but I will be at the instructor course and I am really am looking at joining the USTC as a club. How many tournaments do they have a year?

I see Sun Lee school is the only school in Texas so I will be talking to him about the org. since I know him. Looks like they maybe trying to do things the right way, what about the Olympic movement are they any where close to having some players going and what is the recourse on this?


----------



## miguksaram (Jun 10, 2009)

terryl965 said:


> Sorry but no not this year, we will be in Florida, but I will be at the instructor course and I am really am looking at joining the USTC as a club. How many tournaments do they have a year?
> 
> I see Sun Lee school is the only school in Texas so I will be talking to him about the org. since I know him. Looks like they maybe trying to do things the right way, what about the Olympic movement are they any where close to having some players going and what is the recourse on this?


 
At this time they don't have any set tournament schedule, though I know they are working on trying to get something together.  

When you talk about Olympic movement are you referring to sparring?  They are not really concerned about that as they are more on the forms/breaking side of things.  It is my understanding that they will continue to leave olympic stuff up to the USAT for now.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 10, 2009)

miguksaram said:


> At this time they don't have any set tournament schedule, though I know they are working on trying to get something together.
> 
> When you talk about Olympic movement are you referring to sparring? They are not really concerned about that as they are more on the forms/breaking side of things. It is my understanding that they will continue to leave olympic stuff up to the USAT for now.


 
Are they trying to build a relationahip for those athlete that are trying to become Olympic hopefuls kunda like the AAU in some regards? I know time are tough but your sparring is it Olympic or point or both?  So they do no type of sparring?


----------



## miguksaram (Jun 10, 2009)

terryl965 said:


> Are they trying to build a relationahip for those athlete that are trying to become Olympic hopefuls kunda like the AAU in some regards? I know time are tough but your sparring is it Olympic or point or both? So they do no type of sparring?


 
I would gander to say that if they had sparring it would be Olympic style sparring.  When building relations who would you be referring to?  Building relations with USAT or WTF?


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 10, 2009)

miguksaram said:


> I would gander to say that if they had sparring it would be Olympic style sparring. When building relations who would you be referring to? Building relations with USAT or WTF?


 
I mean with the KKW, WTF and or the USAT, AAU. I mean everything looks great, but do they expect to do any sparring in the future or just keep it there own way. I figure since alot of the upper people was from the old USTU some sort of sprring would be coming at some point.


----------



## msmitht (Jun 11, 2009)

I registered and paid but got no confirmation from the ustc/ustf. I did get confirmation from Paypal though. I emailed the ustc but got no reply. It is interesting that there is no mention of the seminar on the ustc website. Also, the tkdseminar site is down again.....kinda worries me a little.Anyone have similar results?


----------



## dortiz (Jun 11, 2009)

Aw man,
you scared me again. It must be sporadic, but its up again. I guess we will live in anxious fear until we see more signs of it really happening.

Dave O.


----------



## goingd (Jun 11, 2009)

miguksaram said:


> It has been said before and bears saying again. The KKW has a set curriculum that you have to perform in order to receive a KKW rank. Outside of that your school is able to do whatever it would like in teaching. I believe KKW's main curriculum consists of kyoguri, basic breaking techniques and taeguk forms. Those are the minimum standards that you have to meet. They don't set requirments on one-steps and other aspects of what may be taught at the school.


What are their kyoguri requirements? Are they the techniques on the Kukkiwon web site, because those look like step sparring to me.


----------



## goingd (Jun 11, 2009)

msmitht said:


> Finally a course that we do not have to fly over to Korea for!!!!!!!!Yea


I would have liked to use that as excuse to take a trip to Korea XP


----------



## IcemanSK (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm brushing up on my Korean terminology from the KKW textbook. Lots of things to memorize in a short time.


----------



## dortiz (Jun 12, 2009)

It would be really cool if any of the folks that have taken the course could share as to what info may be beneficial to brush up on.

Thanks,

Dave O.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jun 12, 2009)

dortiz said:


> It would be really cool if any of the folks that have taken the course could share as to what info may be beneficial to brush up on.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Dave O.



Miles is the only one I know of on this board that's been. I'd suggest buying this in preparation for the course. http://sangmoosa.com/shop/shop_goodsview.asp?Top=9&Steps=000090011000111&g_code=2008826146121


----------



## dortiz (Jun 12, 2009)

Lol! Probably one of the first to buy that a ways back. I highly recommend it. The different angles and detail are the best production I have seen in any training DVD. I would add the newest version of both Kukkiwon books as well. The detailed live shots fill in blanks very nicely.


Dave O.


----------



## Miles (Jun 12, 2009)

If anyone is interested, I kept a sort of diary which I sent to the TKD Net.  I'll be happy to email it to you if you PM me your email address.

BTW, it's kind of misnomer.  It's actually an "Instructor" Course, not a "Masters" course.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jun 12, 2009)

Miles said:


> If anyone is interested, I kept a sort of diary which I sent to the TKD Net. I'll be happy to email it to you if you PM me your email address.
> 
> *BTW, it's kind of misnomer. It's actually an "Instructor" Course, not a "Masters" course*.


 
I noticed they referred to it as a Master's course, too. It makes more sense to call it what it's called in Korea.


----------

